# Cute Little Visitor Last Night



## rodentrancher (Mar 22, 2006)

This little guy was hanging around our water feature on front verandah. I think he's either a Southern Brown Tree Frog(Litoria ewingi) or a Peron's Tree Frog(Litoria Peroni). Whatever, he's so cute. He was catching insects attracted to the light over the water feature.


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 22, 2006)

Grrrr!!! Why didn't the photo show up? Grrrrr!!! Growl! :lol: :?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

I wanna see? 

Can you figure it out?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 22, 2006)

i don't think you used the right URL


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you have any close up photos? Peroni have a cross shaped pupil.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 22, 2006)

There should be something after the question mark and the last 4 characters are probably ".jpg"


----------



## Magpie (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Magpie, thanks heaps for doing that for me. Cute isn't he/she? cheers Cheryl


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is a peroni pic


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

wish I got frogs in my garden


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll try and get a close up next time it appears, ok? Still figuring out my camera. Cheers Cheryl


----------

